# My once genetically well rounded flock



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I was encouraged to post pictures of my birds here, and start the genetics conversation. 

For your best understanding i should break up my birds by posting pictures on my albums page. ..... a "lost last winter" album and a "these are still mine" album. 

So i guess im going to get started on that, and here is the link you can preview till i get it organized.... 

http://home.comcast.net/~intelligentpigeon/pigeons/jacob/index.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting the link to your photos here in the Genetics forum. I think our members will be quite interested in a number of your birds.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

You have/had some great looking birds. I especially like some of the dominant opal and dilute indigos. You got me on the bird on page 4 on the top left. What is that light checked or sooty barred bird on the left? Is it just an ash-red griz??? or something else. It's really pretty

Frank


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah buddy i'm with you on that one, that pigeon is amazing :O


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That bird looks kind of yellow to me. Either way it's pretty!


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

thank you for giving the link .your pigeons are perfect ,I like the opal


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Jacob, you have some beautiful pigeons. I like the brown one in #35 particularly.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Frank, i think your talking about this picture here?










Rachelle on the left i believe to be either faded brown or qualmond brown. 
... Well thats what you said about her in an email a couple years ago.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

You would also have to point out the dilute indigos... i was aware the flock had both genetic qualities, but not that they had crossed over.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Victor, 










Appears to be a dilute recessive red... but im not sure what genetics he received from his mother.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*bluecheck*

1) The bird on page 9 bottom right appears to be dilute indigo bar.

2) Rachelle is gorgeous - I remember now, I had to send her pic to a few friends and that was the consensus. 

3 (Hope you have a Great New Year too, Jake)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jake, I can't contribute anything to a genetics discussion since we just rehab feral (and lost) pigeons but I have to say you have the most beautiful birds I think I ever saw. 

I'm especially sad you lost Rachelle. What a truly gorgeous bird she was and I know you miss her a lot. Lily is another that caught my eye and she is very beautiful.

I love the fact that you name your birds - we do too.

Thank you for a real treat. I enjoyed looking at your albums.

I just remembered that we do have an opal who is quite beautiful - feral baby from an attic!


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

You have some excellent loooking racing homers in both colors and type.
I have some great colors and patterns in my birds but I'm still improving the type. You can view mine at http://community.webshots.com/user/sirpigeon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sirpigeon, you've got some really pretty birds! I really like the barless gimple


----------

